# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  Level from 100 to 110 completely AFK as Druid / Warlock / Paladin [Huge Potential]

## sk0r

Hey Guys, i found a nice lil Exploit.




The Vid is in german and pretty long, so i will give you a quick summary:

You have to be in Aszuna and on the Quest "Hungers End"



> Hunger's End - Quest - World of Warcraft


This Method is not completely new, like in the old one, you tank Ael'Yith and Kill the Adds.
But this time you are in your own instance and nobody can interrupt you.

And now to the Exploit itself.

If you are a Druid / Warlock or Paladin you have an Ability wich deals passive DMG over Time.

For Example Druid:

skill [Brambles] and [Restoration Affinity] and you can Tank Ael'Yith forever.
The DMG from Brambles 2 Shot the Adds any Yseras Gift Heals the DMG.

All you have to do is Check here and Then if Ael'Yith is still alive, i tested on Druid and 30mins where no problem.

I didnt measure the exact EP you get but you it took 1h to 1h 30min per level for me.



PS: pls excuse my shitty englisch and enjoy your free EP  :Smile:

----------


## advanta

> Hey Guys, i found a nice lil Exploit.


Really interesting. I have a 100 druid, will max rep on confirm.

----------


## sk0r

> Really interesting. I have a 100 druid, will max rep on confirm.


It works, i finished my Druid 3 Days ago  :Smile:

----------


## advanta

> It works, i finished my Druid 3 Days ago


I'm sure.

It isn't anything personal, you sound very sharp, it is just a good idea to get independent confirmation. I myself have very occassionally posted things which turned out to be bullsht for reasons I didn't think of at the time.

----------


## Annaisha

Signature Quote:



> Some extremely hot girls I bribed to advertise my youtube channel:
> 
> YouTube



Why no super handsome shirtless guys? There's female audience too, you know. Except I'm not into hacking and exploiting. ^_^

----------


## Falkeid

Am I dumb or? What passive does warlocks have that deals over time? (Havent played warlock in over a year)

----------


## skeletonboy360

> Am I dumb or? What passive does warlocks have that deals over time? (Havent played warlock in over a year)


From the video:
"for warlock:
"Demon Skin/Grimoire of Supremacy -> Immolation Aura"﻿"

----------


## jaczar

retribution aura is not working on the paladin since the attacks from the excess power does not count at melee

EDIT: seems to work with holy shield but its not afk as stated... have to heal about every 3 rounds of adds -_-

----------


## Falkeid

> From the video:
> "for warlock:
> "Demon Skin/Grimoire of Supremacy -> Immolation Aura"﻿"



Immolation Aura isnt a thing though?

----------


## jaczar

that aura should be for the infernal

----------


## Falkeid

Okay after an hour or so getting to this quest from a new warlock, I can confirm it does not work as a warlock sadly. 

The infernals AoE kills Ael'yith too fast. 



I can confirm this does give about 2-500 exp per kill. And there spawns 5 every 10 seconds. So 5000 exp every 10 sec completely afk. Which is alright I guess if you manage not to kill the add, which works better with a druid indeed. 


+rep for this find!

----------


## skeletonboy360

I'm currently using on a prot paladin with holy shield, not using ret aura because it'll kill elite faster. I've thrown on any leach gear I have and using this trinket: Life-Giving Berries - Item - World of Warcraft 
I still have to heal so I just use an auto clicker. Already got one level, its pretty good.

----------


## jaczar

i was thinking about getting an auto clicker but i dont want to run the risk of any sort of detection now that blizzard is banning insanely fast as i have all but 3 classes to 110 and decently geared

EDIT: So using holy shield along with last defender and two swift hand of justice i have afk'd for over an hour now without dying  :Big Grin:

----------


## Limes

It's been posted before in a thread with a very similar method, but I'm guessing a lot of people didn't see that:

Stay afk and get 13080 rested experience per minute

Post #13




> I find new place, here you can always get the 13080 per minute Attachment 45973
> 
> But need to do some quest's(The Nightborne Prince - Quest - World of Warcraft) before it for the unlock stellagosa and take necessary quest ( Hunger's End - Quest - World of Warcraft)


Did the old method of doing it in the tower get patched or something? It used to be better due to the ability to LoS the boss with a pet and force him to never do his channel ability (which means more summons).

Edit - To be fair, I guess it's also a combination of everything in that thread as well that wasn't in the first post.

----------


## sk0r

With the old Method i got the problem that other players killed Ael'Yith, so i cant be AFK.

But You are right, the old method still works fine.

----------


## Limes

> With the old Method i got the problem that other players killed Ael'Yith, so i cant be AFK.
> 
> But You are right, the old method still works fine.


I did it purely AFK as a Lock. I set my pet to Move-To and put it right on his spawn so that it would auto aggro, put it on Defensive, then hid behind a wall in a place I couldn't be knocked off.

I haven't tried this method though. When doing it, you're completely phased? Not even other people on the quest can help? If so, I might have to try it on my Bear.

Edit: I guess you answered that in the OP - _"But this time you are in your own instance and nobody can interrupt you."_

----------


## Kaizuken

> Hey Guys, i found a nice lil Exploit.



It's not your exploit please quote the op in your thread.

----------


## Instinctive

this exploit is still working? want to level a char tonight.

----------


## jaczar

the thing about doing this one is that you are in your own instance. ive just been playing other games and tabbing over about once an hour

----------


## skeletonboy360

3 levels so far, 1 more to go

----------


## fenomic

as druid not pure afk, the mob will die in like 30mins to 1 hours.. so u need to reset

----------


## HaRdCoR3

Already done with my Logitech g19 keyboard. Just use a macro like "/target "Name of the orb" /Cast Moonfire and put this in a rope at the logitech g19. Just play the Makro in loop and easy afk farming.

(sorry for my bad english, hope u understand)

----------


## rdruid69

> I did it purely AFK as a Lock. I set my pet to Move-To and put it right on his spawn so that it would auto aggro, put it on Defensive, then hid behind a wall in a place I couldn't be knocked off.
> 
> I haven't tried this method though. When doing it, you're completely phased? Not even other people on the quest can help? If so, I might have to try it on my Bear.
> 
> Edit: I guess you answered that in the OP - _"But this time you are in your own instance and nobody can interrupt you."_


For someone who hasn't touch a warlock in ages, can you tell me what spec/talents/skills/pets to use? I'll apreciate it =D

----------


## Limes

> For someone who hasn't touch a warlock in ages, can you tell me what spec/talents/skills/pets to use? I'll apreciate it =D


- The Demon Skin talent to constantly keep an auto-regenerating shield on you and your pet.
- Voidwalker or Infernal pet for AoE. I used Voidwalker for it's -60% damage taken and the Infernal was killing the boss too quick. Just make sure it's in Defensive stance, so that it will attack anything that attacks it. Also make sure that it's abilities are on autocast (there's one you can disable, but ultimately, it doesn't matter).
- Use the Pet Command: Move-To and put it right on the boss's spawnpoint.
- Hide behind a wall so that he doesn't cast his channel ability (it's not threatening, but it will delay his summon move).
- Be in a spot where you can't be knocked off. I used some broken pillars behind a wall.

That's the method I used for fighting him in the tower. You have to deal with the occasional player killing him, but he respawns. You don't even need to be on a quest, you just can't complete a certain quest which despawns him permanently.

If you're using OP's method, I'd imagine you could just stick to everything but the final 3 steps, stand on his spawnpoint, and put your pet on assist, but unless he respawns, you're going to have to reset the quest everytime he dies.

----------


## Lamby

I've been testing this over the last day or so, using both guild xp banners at level 101 I'm getting 632xp per add, which isn't terrible for non-rested.

Having said that for some reason I was only getting 140xp without banners about 12 hours ago

----------


## LoveOne

Questions: the adds that spawn give 500xp each? as they do on the other elite?

----------


## Superzozo

Works however I did it with my drood and you can't afk more than an hour because you will kill the mob so you have to reset the fight. 
Still useful thank you  :Smile:

----------


## spleen

still works, very nice thanks

----------


## kunibert

Windwalker Monk works too. Choose Chiorbit as Lvl 100 Talent and you are fine.
Killing Mobs randomly spawns a Healing Sphere, after a couple of seconds it automatically heals you.
Two monks to 110 full afk.

----------


## casualplayer

> Windwalker Monk works too. Choose Chiorbit as Lvl 100 Talent and you are fine.
> Killing Mobs randomly spawns a Healing Sphere, after a couple of seconds it automatically heals you.
> Two monks to 110 full afk.


Feels like Orbyth and Ael'Yith die too fast while beeing hit by orbs as for me.

----------


## Akrolodoxis

So i've been doing it for the last few hours now and i only get like 342 xp rested on my 101 druid. Thats like maybe 30-40%xp per Hour.
Has this been nurfed?
Oh and what happens when one would idle to much and the boss gets killed, can you still abort and restart the quest then or do you have to visit other spots again then?

----------


## Bvellos

Anyone come up with a working macro that includes an interrupt, in my case Im leveling a Prot Paladin. Every macro Ive tried just ends up damaging him and he dies too quickly

----------


## booty-o's

*GUIDE TO DOING THIS AS A WARLOCK:
*
Included below is a guide I threw together real quick for how to do this as a warlock... Like the easiest "mostly AFK" exp farm ever.

*Talents you need:*
DemonSkin

*Materials you need:*
A brain
Some fingers and a working central nervous system to send signals from your brain to said fingers.
A timer of some sort with an alarm, you know... In case you fall asleep from boredom. 
A great deal of patience or some other stuff to do while grinding this out.

**You need to be progressed far enough along in the Azsuna quests to be able to pick up Hungers End from Azure-wing repose.*

So you start off picking up the quest from the crackhead dude in the cave (Hungers End), then you walk around the stupid little lake filled with liquid crack. After that head up to the spot shown in the image below (it doesn't really matter where you stand as you will never have any damage done to you... this spot is just the most efficient for me):



So from this spot you have to basically just switch your voidwalker to defensive stance, and use the move-to option to put his big fluffy blue Aladdin genie looking ass right on the mob. See images below:





That's pretty much it, no joke... Set a timer on your phone/clock and Netflix and chill, study for exams, watch porn, read a book, stare at the wall, whatever...

The dude will start attacking your voidwalker who is now a crazy ass immortal being from another dimension due to the demonskin talent which causes the absorb shield to continuously regenerate and make him never take any damage.

The dude spawns 4 or 5 adds (I can't remember, I'm drunk) they are named: Excess Power... When he casts wild magic that's the spell that summons them. Your voidwalker will AOE damage them to death in a few hits. See below image for the experience I gained in 2 hours from 102 to like 50% or so through 103 (when I took the screenshots). I was rested for like 80% of 102. and I never used banners or anything to boost my EXP.



Not the best EXP but you can't really complain when all you are doing is basically hitting 3-4 buttons every 5-6 mins.

Anyway, when your timer runs out, stop your voidwalker from attacking and set it to follow. Then just walk to the spot in the image below which is about 30 yds from where you were standing... Just make it to the spot on the path where you zone out of Azure-wing repose and into Llothien highlands or whatever its called. The dude will despawn and run back to where he was standing at first reset back to full HP.



For me to be comfortable so I didn't have to keep dropping the quest and picking it up again due to the dude accidentally getting ganked by my voidwalker, I would stop my voidwalker from fighting the dude when he hit about 10% HP.

The timer times at each level so far for me have been:

_Level 101: 3 mins
Level 102: 4 mins
Level 103: 5 mins
Level 104: 6 mins
_
I'd imagine it will be 1 or 2 more mins added on for each level if the trend continues, this is due to the fact that the dude's level is always going to be the same as your own level and therefore he gets more HP that your blue friend must destroy with his mystical powers. This actually is a benefit later on because it means you have to reset his dumb ass less often which equals more time doing whatever you want and not worrying about him accidentally dying.

Just rinse and repeat, move your voidwalker to the spot in the image, let him beat the hell out of the dude and all his adds until the dude is near death. Move to the spot in the image to reset him, and do the whole thing over again...

*Easy.*

----------


## fraggaxxx

10 char
I have failed.

----------


## Diboe

If you kill him you can still abandon and restart the quest

----------


## WorldsGreatest

Great find. Will give this a go

----------


## osiris7777777

im doing this on my warlock right now and you dont even need the quest when hes in the tower, i flew there with zone first quest, went over and hes there you can afk, just wedge yourself by a wall and out your voidwalker in the centre of the room takes like 10-15mins for the voidwalker in defense mode to kill him he respawns in like 20 secs ive gained 3 levels so far im geting about 3million exp and hour  :Big Grin:  and my rested exp isnt going away.

----------


## Spitta

Can anyone think of a rogue ability (assassination?) that would work for this? Was thinking of leveling a rogue

----------


## catboyslim

> im doing this on my warlock right now and you dont even need the quest when hes in the tower, i flew there with zone first quest, went over and hes there you can afk, just wedge yourself by a wall and out your voidwalker in the centre of the room takes like 10-15mins for the voidwalker in defense mode to kill him he respawns in like 20 secs ive gained 3 levels so far im geting about 3million exp and hour  and my rested exp isnt going away.


Thanks to OP for posting this.

Also thanks osiris - your method works perfectly without the quest.

Are there any other classes than Warlock/Druid/Paladin that can use this?

----------


## osiris7777777

my rested exp buff came off im getting 560 exp per mob instead of 1120 i also noticed when a random person comes to kill him and his adds are up i only get 308 exp still pretty good  :Big Grin:

----------


## catboyslim

> my rested exp buff came off im getting 560 exp per mob instead of 1120 i also noticed when a random person comes to kill him and his adds are up i only get 308 exp still pretty good


It's very slow going but then again I don't pay my electricity bill  :Smile:

----------


## advanta

> Thanks to OP for posting this.
> 
> Also thanks osiris - your method works perfectly without the quest.
> 
> Are there any other classes than Warlock/Druid/Paladin that can use this?


Enhancement shaman have an aoe buff which can glitched indefinitely (see guide in thread below). 

I imagine you'd need leech gear to avoid dying eventually. or maybe some trinket which healds when you kill things.

----------


## Ehnoah

So can I macro it as Druid? So I can do it over night?

----------


## Foxibilis

Anyone else thinking this would be great for the valentines day event for farming?

----------


## Ehnoah

Think about /target Orb /cast Moonfire 

+ Heal with Yersa

----------


## Avasam

Here's how to do it as a Arms warrior:
While Second Wind (talent) and Die by the Sword are not needed at all, they offer a bit of extra security. You could even use BoA trinkets to regain even more life after each kill.

There's a few spots where you can stand without orbyth's spawning puddles under you (especially in water), here's my favorite one:


All you got to do is spam this macro and you're good to go (sometimes Orbyth resets I have no idea why, but the taunt should take care of that):
#showtooltip
/cleartarget
/clearfocus
/targetexact Excess Power
/focus [harm]
/startattack [@focus]
/use [@focus,harm,nodead] Victory Rush
/targetexact [nocombat] Orbyth
/use [nocombat] Taunt; Die by the Sword
/stopattack

----------


## Klagera

Sweet ! 
Is there a way to make this work with a Mage ?

----------


## Ehnoah

Edit: Only work above 102. Before you get almost zero EXP

----------


## Chimeon

> Edit: Only work above 102. Before you get almost zero EXP


So, if you are 103 and try it you don't get XP?

----------


## Diboe

I did it with my WW Monk with the lvl 100 Chi Orbit Talent

----------


## Chimeon

> I did it with my WW Monk with the lvl 100 Chi Orbit Talent


is still working to 110?

----------


## Diboe

> is still working to 110?


I only did it from 100 to 109, but it should work till 110.

----------


## Ehnoah

Dunno but my Text said it work above 102 means ABOVE 102 so 103,104 ... dunno what was wrong with the text.

100-102 you only get 171 EXP / Kill once you hit 102 you get 512 EXP+++ so it means starting from 102 you get lot of exp.

----------


## Foxibilis

> Dunno but my Text said it work above 102 means ABOVE 102 so 103,104 ... dunno what was wrong with the text.
> 
> 100-102 you only get 171 EXP / Kill once you hit 102 you get 512 EXP+++ so it means starting from 102 you get lot of exp.


If you have a boat load of rested xp, it is still a decent method until 102, but 102 is where it really picks up.

Btw, + rep for this to the original poster. You might consider making a new post for this during the love is in the air event, and mentioning this could be used for farming love birds, because that's what I'm planning on doing. xD

----------


## bboystyle82

> So, if you are 103 and try it you don't get XP?


Did u read that post correctly?

----------


## Bvellos

Anyone figure out how to do this as a priest?

----------


## booty-o's

> Anyone figure out how to do this as a priest?


You could probably just do it as holy spec, stand up against one of the rocks near the boss with your back to it so that the adds spawn in front of you and you don't get knocked back, and just spam renew for heals and holy nova to kill the adds. The holy nova won't do too much damage to the main dude.

It's a little more involved than the other classes but still easy.

----------


## Monkchi

Any tips for DH , no idea in the class but wondered any advice with a self heal ability + an aoe dmg so can afk with macro from mouse/ keyboard. 

Thanks in advance!

----------


## klaudoz

any tips to do this as shaman?

----------


## puneet9

any tips to do this as a mage?

----------


## Kaizuken

any tips to do this as dk?

----------


## jus2cool4life

how do you actually start the quest

----------


## booty-o's

> how do you actually start the quest


The quest chain begins in the initial quest hub in Azsuna at Illdari stand. Do all those quests there, then you rescue the dragon. Then the dragon tells you to head to Azure wing repose... do all those quests and they will send you to the next spot where you meet the NPC Runas. He will take you to his screwed up crackhead city and that's where you fight Ael'Yith the first time. Then you head back to Azure wing repose and after a few more quests there Runas will give you the quest Hungers End in the cave... see the link below for the full quest chain (look through the comments, someone has listed literally all the quests leading to it).

Hunger's End - Quest - World of Warcraft

----------


## Fumi

```
dmtXcaGAvcTlvHTreZLIA2s6MQu62syNsK9I2TGFQsXWuPACuGHkrPHlshKc1XuvNdIwirYIvj1Yj50eEkyzsvpxuxMQPk0KvX0vEmL68QIEgrQRtQnsbnnPYMPKTlcFxLKVkrvFgsZtIIVrr(TugnrnEvIoPevULi6AQs3Jc5Wq9Avc(leMFgjuq4q4WiHJiFrDWEIeobCTs45nwwzF0Wxjs6KG8U0Dgy6T3aKsOvYUxckhv0cXNPoH5xocy7js4rLaf1v32oolL8FNGiigc7wrA1NFyPpbS9eTqMrc5HvJrc5MoCiuUWCLf22nB850czZL3XxWyTcNnx22vUYyTcNV1pcSzOPdNS5RXfpAOOeone5MoCOuCCeehc48bNjCL4mzAOjP)giTet))V)B6)2tRKDijOdtjqrDfJe0bXimSc1hhHGUiQeOOUkZsFcYUavE0qjMEF76qI8UeK9)ot90kzhscxEJLv2hlL8FNqTHpmsy4QhgJek01jyKJJWryzjS119Krcf66emYXrq1QoJek01jyKJJqAI0HREymsOqxNGroockSTZiHcDDcg54iyHTNOfyKqHUobJCCCeMsGI6kgjSNPoH8WtNjOZoczhxNmVMGo4j8WiG1Rri1v2EyYoUozc)xc6SJqheJsrqheJWWkuFe0zhrQRS9WKDCDYukcPUY2dt2X1jJOL6k8AkcLXicYoUozeTuxHxtrWiJ44iKj0)O)r)JxcjyPFx)NJe
```

here is a WA that will make a sound when he reaches 15% HP i think you need to have wow in foreground, but should eliminate having a timer.

----------


## greynet

Looks like it forces you AFK after a while now even while in combat, which blows because I was gonna sleep and have the WA wake me up every 10% and be 110 overnight, oh well.
Edit:
Even worse, if you AFK it resets the boss entirely now it seems, I came back and my character is sitting and orbyth is just channeling, I dunno if afking where orbyth is would help but I'd like to see if anyone knows a fix.
4398cc552b82127f2cdf8a7a027c5e5f.jpg

Edit2: somehow both of them spawned so I'm getting double XP now, which is cool. Hopefully when I do resets they both stay.

----------


## Tasandriel

Stopped working for Windwalker Monks, tried it with Chi Orbit, but the adds do not get hit by it at all, and also Healing Spheres aren't being auto applied either. Totally not worth it.

----------


## jmack21

> any tips to do this as a mage?


Note: This works super well with an auto hot key script. Below are the ones I have done / am doing, I'm sure there are others.

Mage: Spec Arcane - puts up prismatic barrier, arcane explosion every 6 seconds, evocate then invis - Using will invis will reset the mob, so I can run this script and walk away. 

DK: Spec Blood - had it hit blood boil every 15-20 seconds / use Anti Magic Shield every 30 (is a 1 min cooldown) and Vamp Blood every 30 as well (1.5 min cd). Had to run out / run back into the phase every 30-40 minutes or so. (May need to target yourself so you don't start auto-attacking the mob)

Druid: Spec Guardian - Spec into brambles and ysera's gift... just stand there. No AHK script needed.

Warlock: I was spec'd destro but i don't think it matters - Voidwalker, AHK script to use the voidwalker AOE every 1-2 seconds (it does really low damage). Make sure the target you have selected is yourself, or the VW will auto-attack the mob and kill it / need to reset it faster. 

Paladin: Spec Prot - AHK script for consecration & Light of the protector (if needed - The +hp on mob kill trinkets help a ton) 

If you want to level a rogue or hunter, vanish/feign death should work just as well.

I put on one/two of the heirloom +hp on kill trinkets to stay alive for each one of these (except druid).

EDIT: This is in the "instanced" version - I like it much better as there are no players to gank you (I am on a PVP server) and no players to see you afk'd in the same spot casting the same abilities for hours on end. Less chance of being reported  :Smile:

----------


## impulse102

Confirmed working. Leveled my druid all the way to 110. +rep

----------


## Monkchi

> Note: This works super well with an auto hot key script. Below are the ones I have done / am doing, I'm sure there are others.
> 
> Mage: Spec Arcane - puts up prismatic barrier, arcane explosion every 6 seconds, evocate then invis - Using will invis will reset the mob, so I can run this script and walk away. 
> 
> DK: Spec Blood - had it hit blood boil every 15-20 seconds / use Anti Magic Shield every 30 (is a 1 min cooldown) and Vamp Blood every 30 as well (1.5 min cd). Had to run out / run back into the phase every 30-40 minutes or so. (May need to target yourself so you don't start auto-attacking the mob)
> 
> Druid: Spec Guardian - Spec into brambles and ysera's gift... just stand there. No AHK script needed.
> 
> Warlock: I was spec'd destro but i don't think it matters - Voidwalker, AHK script to use the voidwalker AOE every 1-2 seconds (it does really low damage). Make sure the target you have selected is yourself, or the VW will auto-attack the mob and kill it / need to reset it faster. 
> ...


Tips for a Demon hunter if you know 1 please <3

----------


## Lopina

> Note: This works super well with an auto hot key script. Below are the ones I have done / am doing, I'm sure there are others.
> 
> Mage: Spec Arcane - puts up prismatic barrier, arcane explosion every 6 seconds, evocate then invis - Using will invis will reset the mob, so I can run this script and walk away. 
> 
> DK: Spec Blood - had it hit blood boil every 15-20 seconds / use Anti Magic Shield every 30 (is a 1 min cooldown) and Vamp Blood every 30 as well (1.5 min cd). Had to run out / run back into the phase every 30-40 minutes or so. (May need to target yourself so you don't start auto-attacking the mob)
> 
> Druid: Spec Guardian - Spec into brambles and ysera's gift... just stand there. No AHK script needed.
> 
> Warlock: I was spec'd destro but i don't think it matters - Voidwalker, AHK script to use the voidwalker AOE every 1-2 seconds (it does really low damage). Make sure the target you have selected is yourself, or the VW will auto-attack the mob and kill it / need to reset it faster. 
> ...


Confirmed for Druid and Pala.

Edit: And for Mage.

Some tips: 
1. Take Mana Shield and Nether Tempest as talents
2. Every 20-25 seconds cast Prismatic Barrier, following it with Arcane Explosion
3. Reset every 15-20 PB/AE casts with Greater Invisibility and pull the mob back with Nether Tempest (macro targeting the mob)

----------


## Icetea666

Can anyone tell me why do i actually need to be on the quest?I have boss and adds spawning and respaawning even without it

I am getting shitty 170xp per mob at lvl 101 down from 1000xp on lvl 100 though.

----------


## jmack21

> Can anyone tell me why do i actually need to be on the quest?I have boss and adds spawning and respaawning even without it
> 
> I am getting shitty 170xp per mob at lvl 101 down from 1000xp on lvl 100 though.


It goes back to the original exp at 102 - For some reason they nerfed 101-102 experience only

----------


## Siari

Dunno if someone already posted something about it 
but the heirloom trinkets are amazing in this

Swift Hand of Justice - Item - World of Warcraft

every kill heals for 2%, double trinket each wave 16% max life ..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Icetea666

Ok so i got it working.First time npc dragon Selegos or w/e killed the boss.So in second try i had to drag boss in cave to be safe that boss can't reach him.But the problem is that my boss has reset to original position after about 2 hours.I was afk so i don't know what happened.I was against a wall same as at the start so i didn't get knocked out of quest range.I didn't kill the boss either since i used only Smite for adds 

Anyone had similar problems?

----------


## jonnystyles

Any idea how to do this as a hunter?

Thanks!

----------


## Anders12

Does it still works?

----------


## mannyfresh

> Does it still works?


yes it works i just finished my 16th 110 using this method. All classes can work in some way or another as long as your creative to your class self healing

----------


## savior06

> yes it works i just finished my 16th 110 using this method. All classes can work in some way or another as long as your creative to your class self healing


hi how long does it takes average from 100-110?

and what program u use to set cast self heal after few seconds?

----------


## crunk001

Post more, keep the thread up all the time, so it's fixed faster  :Smile:  post it on the eu.battle.net forums! gogo guys  :Big Grin:

----------


## Icetea666

Can't make it work for DH or any melee.

Reason is that melee simply attacks Excess Power as usual.An then when they are all dead,and boss attacks him with melee attack,he would auto-attack back and kill it eventually (i use auto clicker).

I tried lots of different cleartarget and stopattack macros but he does it anyway.
Wanted to do with dh first.

Tips?

----------


## Tasandriel

> yes it works i just finished my 16th 110 using this method. All classes can work in some way or another as long as your creative to your class self healing


Care to explain how you get this working as a Monk? I tried the Chi Orbit talent, but the orbs are NOT killing the adds at all.

----------


## SK Bot

> Post more, keep the thread up all the time, so it's fixed faster  post it on the eu.battle.net forums! gogo guys


Wow, you don't want people to share good exploits on an exploit forum ??
They should just PM the exploits to your inbox I assume ? 


On a side note, works perfectly for me . + rep

----------


## orith

excuse my noobness, how do you do a world quest in a private instance?

----------


## Levifer

This is not a world quest. It is a normal quest while going through Azsuna.
And at one point you will be phased out because one of the zones where you are fighting will differ from the "normal" one due to the fighting against this quest mob.

That is where you get your "private instance" from, you are just in a different phase.

----------


## orith

Thanks Levifer, using prot pal with holy shield it looks like ael will eventually kill himself sadly. edit:and she certainly wont last 8 hours, 40-60 minutes tops unless there's some way to heal her

----------


## MastaMasta

Anyone figure out how to do this on a warrior? I'm having issues with castsequence and rage management etc? Any tips are appreciated.

----------


## Icetea666

> Anyone figure out how to do this on a warrior? I'm having issues with castsequence and rage management etc? Any tips are appreciated.



Check the first post on page 4.I used same macro for DH,adjusted abilities ofc and it works fine.

Problem is that Ael'Yith resets itself after an hour or so.
And killing Orbith adds is just slower since they spawn on much slower rate i think.

----------


## 4xon

anyone did the math if this is better than the afk farm on Ael'Yith mob? (the Q mob few Qs before, with runas)
for example Ael'Yith at lv104 gives me 527XP (rested 1054)

EDIT: did it myself, it gives same XP but you are phased as many people did point out.

----------


## Cere12

Thats the ahk script for my dk, i modified a pally script from another thread. Still trying out different timings.




```
Sleep 5000 ; 10 Second time before starting script.

Loop {
Send, {2} ; Blood Boil
Sleep 25000

Send, {1} ; Antimagic
Sleep 5000

Send, {3} ; Vamp Blood
Sleep 1500
}

; Press F12 to terminate script.
F12::ExitApp ; Exit script
```

Anyone here with another/better script?

----------


## Lozy

is durability dropping a common thing for stuff like this ? couldnt leave it overnight. dead for some reason or you get pushed out of range(even if you stuck at wall)

nice find and thank you for sharing !

----------


## Bvellos

Im having the same problems as everyone else in regards to getting my monk, or any melee for that matter, to work.

Using a GSeries keyword, writing a simple hotkey to /tar /cast x spell or ability seems to work on the first try or, just won't target anything other than the attacke,r and but refuses to target any more excess orbs. 

Im stuck, any suggestions?

----------


## w3rt

Pretty sure the xp has been nerfed, only getting 171xp per kill (unrested)

----------


## Levifer

That depends.. on which level are you? It seems like the xp gain is scaled down if you are below level 101 and about 50% to the next level.
After that it scales higher again.

----------


## Mirrors

Confirmed still working. If my computer wasn't a complete shitter and kept crashing last night I would have leveled beyond 105 (started at 101). I had to get up twice in the night to restart the whole process but it does work. I used a simple auto-clicker with a built-in randomizer between 1 and 1.6 second intervals and a macro for my guardian druid.

----------


## Smashing!

Working on DH, used the macro on page 4 with slight changes because of the class.

You just need a good spot, i prefer the rocks near the road, i also added a jump to my mouse macro, since as DH jumping allows you to get heals from soul fragments in that terrain.

----------


## advanta

Worth pointing out that leech scales incorrectly at low-level (credit Umren TV), which has some relevance to this thread.

----------


## LoveOne

How safe is it to do this with autohotkey?

----------


## Blediator16

did this with my druid and monk. monk had to reset every ~5minutes druid every ~28minutes.

----------


## comratzzz

I ask forgiveness in advance for my English, I wrote a macro for Anholi DK 2-3-1-2-1-2-3
U need good gear after 106 lvl
need pet (dont helping, only inactivity)
and clicker
+ my macro

Macro: (rus version)
/cast [nopet] Воскрешение мертвых
/target Избыточная сила
/use [@target,harm,nodead] 
/petattack
/targetexact [nocombat] Аэл'Ит
/use [nocombat] Taunt; Антимагический панцирь
/use [nocombat] Taunt; Незыблемость льда
/use [@target] Удар смерти

Macro: (engl version)
/cast [nopet] Raise Dead
/target Excess Power
/use [@target,harm,nodead] 
/petattack
/targetexact [nocombat] Ael'Yith
/use [nocombat] Taunt; Anti-Magic Shell
/use [nocombat] Taunt; Icebound Fortitude
/use [@target] Death Strike

spam macro in 1 sec)) that good))

u make stay in face)) and dont use in 1 tier first talent, because pet attack mob)) GL))
if i help rep me pls)

----------


## koiv1337

okey so I just got figured out how to spawn both orbyth and ael'yith at the same time which means double the xp, and I found a spot how to avoid energy smash thingy so 100% afk ( as druid with swift hand of justice to survive all the dmg )

Kill Orbyth
Make Ael'yith lose aggro ( I used shadowmeld )
Relogg for 4minutes and when you are logged in both should be there with Ael in the air
Make sure you aggro Ael first or he will disapear

How to avoid the all the damage from Orbyth:

Run to the side where the mountains are and hug the wall when both adds are behind you and make sure you stay afk at this spot, if it doenst work just try it again untill he spawns the pools on the mountain and not underneath you.

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

----------


## Levifer

> okey so I just got figured out how to spawn both orbyth and ael'yith at the same time which means double the xp, and I found a spot how to avoid energy smash thingy so 100% afk ( as druid with swift hand of justice to survive all the dmg )
> 
> Kill Orbyth
> Make Ael'yith lose aggro ( I used shadowmeld )
> Relogg for 4minutes and when you are logged in both should be there with Ael in the air
> Make sure you aggro Ael first or he will disapear
> 
> How to avoid the all the damage from Orbyth:
> 
> ...



I don't mean to be rude, but a method on how to spawn both has been posted here already.
DOUBLE your xp/h during Hunger's End afk-farm.

Yours is slightly different tho because you mention relogging and the other topic just uses server hop instead.

Anyway, thanks for sharing an keep contributing!  :Smile:

----------


## koiv1337

for ones I find something usefull and someone else already did, oh well.
Thanks for the headsup tho!

----------


## Levifer

> for ones I find something usefull and someone else already did, oh well.
> Thanks for the headsup tho!


This definitely shouldn't discourage you, if you find something you think it is worth sharing... go ahead!

Others may come and cry "Repost!" but I think that just discourages people from actually posting and sharing anything with the community.

----------


## dsrules

Nerfed? No XP from Excess.

----------


## shinavaka

seems to be fixed NA

----------


## bentic

its fixed on EU aswell.

----------


## Fiedereltje

Fixed on EU it seems, rip

----------


## Blizzhaxer

fixed well i got to 105 at least -.-

----------


## Goldhungrymon

Woke up to find it patched, ofc, too good to be true. Made it from 101-108 with a monk doing this. I was rested til 104 getting exactly 1100 xp from each orb. Once I lost rested I was getting 550xp per kill. Someone please find another spot, this was an awesome way to level up a new character with minimal effort. Felt like Diablo 3 powerleveling.

----------


## mannyfresh

leveled 14 toons this way, just paid to boost another lastnight and got to the point of doing this and oh look no xp. Kinda annoyed because i hate leveling with a burning passion. The excess powers do still give xp on the quests leading up to the outside the cave one but its not reliable to do that. Fun while it lasted

----------


## Kingnoob

Great Find but Now Patched on US Realms

----------

